# Shelby builder



## Wards Guy..

Found a frame on the Internet that is just sexy ... how did some bars from the local swap meet in Denver this weekend. I have the wheels coming from taxes from another swap meet and good friend.  To sum it all up I’m going to call this my Shelby Longhorn !!! Send more pics when I’m done.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Sorry, was trying to use voice command on my phone. Texas not taxes


----------



## Wards Guy..

Nice color flow rock on the rear would look killer if there are any out there.  Silver House paint if possible


----------



## anders1

Those bars are insane! Very cool...


----------



## GTs58

anders1 said:


> Those bars are insane! Very cool...




What girl in her right mind would refuse a ride on those bars?


----------



## anders1

GTs58 said:


> What girl in her right mind would refuse a ride on those bars?



Hahaha, those were the days!


----------



## OZ1972

Coolest handlebars ever , good luck with your build , can't wait to see it finished !


----------



## Sven

Ditto on the handlebars...keep us posted


----------



## Hammerhead

Yes some very cool handle bars. Would like to see the finished product.


----------



## SB Deluxe

GTs58 said:


> What girl in her right mind would refuse a ride on those bars?



I use to have foot pegs on the front wheel just for that purpose, get on the handle bars and hang on.


----------



## Balloonoob

Wards Guy.. said:


> Found a frame on the Internet that is just sexy ... how did some bars from the local swap meet in Denver this weekend. I have the wheels coming from taxes from another swap meet and good friend.  To sum it all up I’m going to call this my Shelby Longhorn !!! Send more pics when I’m done.View attachment 892029
> View attachment 892028



Wow those bars are awesome. Any updated pics? Do you ever attend the Denver old bikes club rides?


----------



## Brutuskend

Those bars would look cool turned upside down on a cafe racer bike too!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Thanks for all the comments!!!



I almost sold it on Saturday at the Denver swap meet. Just so happened  to stumble into an antique store in Northern Colorado Friday and found the TANK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wards Guy..




----------



## Wards Guy..

And yes it has the horn ....


----------



## Wards Guy..

Update......Correct Shelby seat coming
                    Dropstand in route this week
                    Different tires coming soon
                    Considering curved fender brace
                    Set up to media blast the rims 
                    Stripping all paint soon...
                    Wimbledon White or Almond
                    Red or blue darts ???

Correct rear rack...... needed!!!! Ideas?
Thanks to all for the parts.


----------



## Balloonoob

Wards Guy.. said:


> Update......Correct Shelby seat coming
> Dropstand in route this week
> Different tires coming soon
> Considering curved fender brace
> Set up to media blast the rims
> Stripping all paint soon...
> Wimbledon White or Almond
> Red or blue darts ???View attachment 1038392Correct rear rack...... needed!!!! Ideas?
> Thanks to all for the parts.



I think it needs to be red. And maybe a darker tan. Looks like a hot rod. Maybe some actual arrows with heads and feathers. (since the handlebars kinda look like horns)


----------



## Wards Guy..

Putting pieces on as I find them ...


----------



## Wards Guy..

The second curved rear fender braces are being straightened.  The rear air flow rack finally arrived and will be in the next pic.


----------



## Balloonoob

I like the curved fender braces. Adds a lot of character to the build.  Correct chain guard looks good too. Coming along nicely!!


----------



## Wards Guy..

I had to sell a kidney to purchase the rear rack ..... I shouldn’t complain, I know there are lotta guys spending a lot of dough to get the right stuff!!!Thanks to everyone for the support!


----------



## Allrounderco

I would totally build a bike around just those bars, if I had the opportunity. Love what you’re doing.


----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## Wards Guy..




----------



## Wards Guy..

It truly was a great place to start. First I had the frame, then I found the bars.  And for me it’s all about keeping it original to a point. Then I just have to add my own uniqueness to turn a few heads ....... i’ve got a long ways to go to get it here to final paint this fall. My Christmas present to me would be having everything ready to be put together Christmas day !!!!!!  But no rush, I’m going to enjoy the ride..


----------



## Wards Guy..

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 1055813



 Now that’s just some cool magic there....


----------



## SKPC

Those bars are_ very interesting_...  I wonder if they would look quite racey if flipped upside down, and would your knees hit them?  Cool old Shelby.
Can you read the serial number on the crankcase?


----------



## Wards Guy..

Can you verify?


----------



## hoofhearted

*@Wards Guy.. *

*Doood - your ability to orchestrate and transform
a heap of selected parts into a ride that clearly 
has cohesiveness and personality is noteworthy.*

*In Lieu of Adding Paint ….. Read On ….*

*Please consider a chemical formulation that will 
slightly  darken and oxidize the exposed metal --
maybe a Birchwood Casey  product … allow for a 
few days of ''curing'' ..followed by a very light sec-
tional application of ''KIWI'' Neutral shoe polish.*

*It's a hard wax when cured/dried .. but can easily 
be removed with mineral spirits and a cotton rag. *

*My reference to a ''sectional application'' means to 
apply lightly … let dry .. buff out with a shoe-shine 
brush and a cotton rag, doing a small section at a time.*

*The longer it sits unattended after application -- the 
more difficult it is to buff to a shine.*

*Before doing anything with the KIWI Neutral ……. *

*Do a test application of the product on a spare bicycle 
part … to see if any white residue appears in low areas.*

*Most auto waxes develop the white residue in lightly 
pitted areas.*

*….. patric*


*

*


----------



## Wards Guy..

I appreciate you compliments and your unique finish suggestions. But I have a vision and for as much as I hate to get painted, I think you will respect the final product. I have taken a newer Hiawatha tank emblem and recreated it so it fits this tank and flows on the rear rack. All accents will be polished metal/ no chrome. I promise to give the CABE a showstopper...


----------



## hoofhearted

Wards Guy.. said:


> I appreciate you compliments and your unique finish suggestions. But I have a vision and for as much as I hate to get painted, I think you will respect the final product. I have taken a newer Hiawatha tank emblem and recreated it so it fits this tank and flows on the rear rack. All accents will be polished metal/ no chrome. I promise to give the CABE a showstopper...




========================================

*You are the BEST - Big Daddy !*

….. patric


----------



## JLF

Any updates?  Fantastic build!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Been trying to get the colors right, starting with the wheels next weekend.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

So, are you saying this won't be ready for the Bluz Cruz on the 19th?!?!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Ahhh- Nope! This one is going to be a serious overhaul.....been on the fence but I think one restored beauty would be nice.. But need to make one Bluz Cruz here soon.


----------



## BLWNMNY

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> So, are you saying this won't be ready for the Bluz Cruz on the 19th?!?!



Nice....... That's a hard wishbone frame to find.


----------



## Wards Guy..

I agree, sadly I sold one off as parts.  wish I had that one back.   To me, the tank is really the diamond in the rough.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

With your talents and eye for detail this will be sweet when your done.


----------



## bikewhorder

I love these tanks and frames, you don't see them very often.  This is one of the prettiest bikes out there IMO.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Wow! I’ve been wanting some pics of this bike restored. Thank you!! Can someone help me with stencils and locations? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Balloonoob

How's this one coming along?


----------



## SKPC

Love love love this Shelby.  Makes my heart skip a beat and not much does.....I wonder if HandlebarHorder would trade one of his fancy Schwinn's for this bike? or anyone else for that matter...full suspension baby...


----------



## Wards Guy..

Balloonoob said:


> How's this one coming along?







I picked the matching girls recently and have just stripped them down to get rolling. Life (Covid) gets in the way sometimes. Working on them both!! Keep you updated.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Update, I have the two frames getting media blasted. Have one small ding in the girls frame that took a bit getting repaired to my satisfaction. Fender’s have been getting a lot of work too trying to get them perfect. I’ll get some pictures posted soon of the progress. Thanks, Fred


----------



## Superman1984

SKPC said:


> Love love love this Shelby.  Makes my heart skip a beat and not much does.....I wonder if HandlebarHorder would trade one of his fancy Schwinn's for this bike? or anyone else for that matter...full suspension baby...
> View attachment 1220261



Unfortunately I don't own any rare or really nice bikes but I haven't seen a Schwinn built yet that I think would even come close to holding a candle to that beautiful piece of art. I would trade 2 Schwinns For The Win


----------



## JRE

Looking good. I just picked this 40/41 that I'm. Going to try and find a long tank for.


----------



## Wards Guy..

JRE said:


> Looking good. I just picked this 40/41 that I'm. Going to try and find a long tank for.
> 
> View attachment 1287145



Is that a horned tank? And is it a wishbone frame? Like the dark blue....


----------



## JRE

No Horn and not a wishbone. Im going to work on washing the rattle can paint off the tank this weekend


----------



## Wards Guy..

Sorry, black I guess.


JRE said:


> No Horn and not a wishbone. Im going to work on washing the rattle can paint off the tank this weekend
> 
> View attachment 1316869



Wow! Great colors! And Shockease fork! Should look great when complete.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Wheels laced on the ND Blackouts. 


Also Finally found a painter and the funds to start the final push!! So hang on!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Everything is dropped off at the painter.  He’s going to start on it in two weeks and all paint should be complete at the beginning of September. Part-time gig. The guy has quite a resume. I’ll keep everyone included in the process with photos.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Had to chase down a new fork, thanks Jim!!!.@jfkiller53@aol.com other one was unrepairable.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Primed up!


----------



## Wards Guy..

My new color is not traditional but neither am I so please forgive me if I chose to go with a new look. Thanks


----------



## Wards Guy..

Ready….


----------



## Wards Guy..

All the details are being painted on today, I am excited to see how it comes together but my painter is not showing me until it is painted and pinned out. So I guess I’ll keep my fingers crossed 🤞. Let you know when it is unveiled.


----------



## Wards Guy..

On display in my garage. A lot of work ahead. But it’s going to be fun!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Badges showed up too…


----------



## Wards Guy..

Oh yea, …. and shirts


----------



## Lonestar

Wards Guy.. said:


> Sorry, was trying to use voice command on my phone. Texas not taxes



Texas not Taxes....sounds like a slogan I can get behind! 🤠


----------



## Boris

When I saw only the yellow frames on page 6, I said to myself "YUCK" (sorry). But when I saw the follow-up photos with red and maroon (particularly on the tank), I literally felt my heart jump! Very exciting color combination! Looks great. This non-traditional paint job works well.


----------



## ditchpig

SB Deluxe said:


> I use to have foot pegs on the front wheel just for that purpose, get on the handle bars and hang on.



And mind the headlight!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Boris said:


> When I saw only the yellow frames on page 6, I said to myself "YUCK" (sorry). But when I saw the follow-up photos with red and maroon (particularly on the tank), I literally felt my heart jump! Very exciting color combination! Looks great. This non-traditional paint job works well.



Thanks, I really was gut wrenched on the yellow color ( everyone does the cream) and how it would turn out because I had nothing to compare it too. But like you with the maroon and red it really makes it pop! Wait till you see the final product….. working on all the small parts now. Appreciate the comments, Fred


----------



## Wards Guy..

Chrome that went off to get nickeled.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Nickeled Up!!!!


----------



## Superman1984

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 1558871
> Nickeled Up!!!!



Pretty & Shiny 😉


----------



## Wards Guy..




----------



## Wards Guy..

Ok, 



a small update because I’m still waiting on many chrome parts for mine and my wife’s but here’s a sneak peak….fender braces went on today... if anyones interested. 😎


----------



## Wards Guy..




----------



## Drosentreter

Any updates on the pair?!?!😁


----------



## Drosentreter

Sweet lookin bikes so far


----------



## Wards Guy..

Thanks, nickled parts are back in 3 weeks confirmed today. Build will resume then.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Early glimpse of my wife’s. Enjoy!


----------



## Wards Guy..




----------



## Drosentreter

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 1687073



Show me more!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Drosentreter said:


> Show me more!



Waiting on the chrome, hopefully have all parts soon. 😎


----------



## Wards Guy..

Still waiting…..but this one made it outside to the 



fall colors in Colorado.


----------



## bicycle larry

Wards Guy.. said:


> Ok, View attachment 1664708
> 
> a small update because I’m still waiting on many chrome parts for mine and my wife’s but here’s a sneak peak….fender braces went on today... if anyones interested. 😎



O BOY LOVE IT , NICE COLOUR


----------



## Wards Guy..

bicycle larry said:


> O BOY LOVE IT , NICE COLOUR



Thanks! Hope to get it completed yet this year.


----------



## Wards Guy..

Some more candy showed up today…


----------



## Drosentreter

Wards Guy.. said:


> Some more candy showed up today…
> View attachment 1728995



Now for the assembly😎 can’t wait!


----------



## Wards Guy..

Badge & Wheels assembled (picked up today) for my wifey’s thanks to my good friend Don. Love me some blackouts..Great job! Chipping away….😎


----------

